# problemas con moc

## deniawor

he instalado sin ningun problema el reproductor moc, ejecuto mocp me sale la interface pero cuando me introduzco en el directorio donde tengo los mp3 no me salen y con el mp3blaster si, alguna idea por que he modificado las USE pero nada de nada y es que me encanta este reproductor

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

No conozco el reproductor. Tal vez no sea lo adecuado pero se me ocurre que podrias correrlo desde una consola como usuario y ver si da algun error. No tengo Gentoo arriba ahora ya que lo estoy recompilando, en cuanto pueda lo compilo y pruebo.

----------

## cameta

Comprueba que tengas activada la use MAD

emerge -pv moc

equery uses moc

ambos comandos dan mucha información.

----------

## deniawor

el problema era el use mad no lo tenia activado

----------

## cameta

Comprobar las use es lo primero que hay que hacer si algo no funciona.

 :Wink: 

----------

